# Review My Revue!



## Theevaultkeeper (Sep 20, 2010)

Absolutely love the face on this swiss gem, just wanted to try and share it with you. not too sure I managed that in these photos










any marks are dust! yep my office is rather dusty :dontgetit:










enjoy.....I am :man_in_love:


----------



## Lkenny (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice...love the blue!

Not sure if this is the same brand I was reading about called Revue Thommen? Was almost hypnotised in to buying the greenmark watch to help me keep score on the course...then I shook myself out of it after being reminded that i have only played twice in a year!

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Theevaultkeeper (Sep 20, 2010)

Lkenny said:


> Nice...love the blue!
> 
> Not sure if this is the same brand I was reading about called Revue Thommen? Was almost hypnotised in to buying the greenmark watch to help me keep score on the course...then I shook myself out of it after being reminded that i have only played twice in a year!
> 
> ...


Yep its the same make :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You've showed it before and I love it! Glad you posted more pics! Those kind of dials are a bitch to take a decent picture... it should be a stunner on the flesh!

lol, I was expecting ****** up there... So bitch is OK but a watch part as **** is not?  I guess George Carlin was right after all...


----------



## Theevaultkeeper (Sep 20, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> You've showed it before and I love it! Glad you posted more pics! Those kind of dials are a bitch to take a decent picture... it should be a stunner on the flesh!
> 
> lol, I was expecting ****** up there... So bitch is OK but a watch part as **** is not?  I guess George Carlin was right after all...


Very true that video, thanks for that I liked that


----------

